# Need Help Fast! Goat Coughing up Cud!



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

My 5-6 month old ND doeling is not doing well. She has been coughing lately, and when we went to let her out of her kennel this morning, we found what looked like coughed up cud that smelled like diahreea up to 1.5 feet away from the kennel. There was a lot of it. Thinking she was chewing cud and must have coughed it up accidentally, I went to worm her(our two pygmies had been coughing probably due to lungworms, so I wormed and they stopped coughing), and even though I mixed it with dyne with dyne on the tip(she loves this stuff never rejects it), she didn't take it. I went to go hold her between my legs and feed it to her, and she coughed/threw up a whole bunch of that stuff. She isn't acting right, she's very stiff as if her stomach hurts her, however she is able to move around well. She head is low and she's grinding her teeth(she seems to be trying to chew cud but she's grinding). I have no idea whats going on, since I can't give her anything without her coughing it up I can't do anything. We are having a vet see her at 2:30 but I would like to have some idea of what might be happening. Please help!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That sounds very much like poisoning. The quicker you bind the poison, the better. Activated Charcoal, Biosponge, MOM, something of that sort needs given to her.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear of this!!! I hope she will be ok?! Please let us know what happened!!Wendy


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You need to get either Activated Charocole or Milk of Magnesia I would also be giving C D Antitoxin......make her some electroyltes and if she wont drink, drench...

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


Mix well and drench or let them drink it.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Okay, took her to the vet and he said same thing: poisoning. After she threw up the second time, she got better, ate, drank, didn't throw up anymore. Was a lot more active. Vet gave us two 50lb doses of Banamine(will be helpful in future!  ). She's doing great now and got over it all. Where can I get activated charcoal? What's the dosage for that?

Thing is, I don't know what she got into. We have holly definitely, but I cut the lower branches so that none of the goats could reach them. Although, some of them might have grown back or leaves could have fallen. We also have horsetail, plum, and who knows what else. Could any of those have caused it? I'm not sure what other poisonous plants we have...any specific plants that could do that? The big goat pen(the baby still isn't permanently moved in with them) has a lot of weeds, it's almost completely green now, yet none of the goats eat them! And there are at least 5 different kinds in there, along with regular grass. Could any of those be poisonous? They are all growing on the ground, no taller than normal grass. About 1-2 inches.

Thank you for all your help and support!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well with the plant that you know is poison yes the leaves could have done it. It could also have been blown into another pen as well as I'm sure the bark has a good chance of being poisoness IMO I would cut that whole sucker down. As for the weeds people have taken pictures and posted on here and there is enough knowing people to tell you. Every place is different. We have milk weed here and that is very much no good for goats.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I'll try to take pics of the pen. However they never eat anything in their pen, the majority of what they eat is on the rest of our property, which is too much too take pictures of lol! We can't cut the holly down...its a whole tree and since we don't actually own the property, I seriously doubt they would appreciate that. Hopefully I can figure out some local poisonous plants and look for those.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It was probably the plum. It is very poisonous in the spring and fall.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Eek....they tend to eat those leaves too....I guess I have some raking to do


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am glad you got her to the vet. Do you have active charcoal tip have in hand? It would be a great thing to have


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

No...where can I get some? It really is something I need with the amount of poisonous plants on our property


----------

